# Orchardgrass Varieties



## NCHayMaker (Apr 9, 2010)

I am going to be planting some fields in orchardgrass in the next few weeks...I can get Potomac or Benchmark variety...Any opinions on either...gonna be all on non-grazed hay fields in North Carolina...Thanks


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Always plant Late Mate II here, matures more in line with alfalfa and is a non bunching variety.


----------



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

I would avoid both Potomac and Benchmark. They are early maturing varieties that can yield well, but seem to be very disease prone. They also are reputed to have less quality than other newer varieties. Benchmark would be a better choice than Potomac though.
I'm sure I am biased as I am a Barenbrug distributor and dealer. Barenbrug's Baraula and Intensiv would be good choices, both being later maturing, exc. disease resistence, and very respectable yields with very good quality. I would suggest mixing 2-3 compatible varieties to spread your risk. 
Barenbrug USA - Baraula

Barenbrug USA - Intensiv
Research orchardgrass variety trials on the internet, there is plenty of info out there. Look at averages over several years and several locations and you will see certain varieties keep showing up in the top half. Those are the varieties you want to consider.


----------

